# UBER dumped 2000+ trip, 4.8 rating driver like a trash



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello Drivers 

I was very active driver back when UBER was new to NJ, later I became part time as I started up my trucking company in car hauling. I would like to share my story how angry I am on UBER. Because of UBER's attitude. 

It is absolutely nonsense that UBER takes care of its drivers, Furthermore UBER does not give a damn F if driver is high ratings and experienced. UBER will dump you like a used ****** when it needs to do so. 

Here is story. 

On one day I decided to log in my uber partner account and it says: Tap to consent background check. I thought it was regular random back ground check process. I had already made 2000+ trips and maintained 4.78 ratings steadily. I tried to be as professional as I could, I returned any item found in the car including expensive phones, glasses, handbags. I always received Thank you notes from UBER, once they sent me special thanks. I can pull out from my e-mail if necessary, but they were thanking me for completing 1500 safe drives with high rated trips in New Jersey. But apparently all these were BS. 

So now what happened. After I tapped on consent to do background check the application did not let me in and return message: Thank you for signing up for UBER, we will notify when your background check is done, meanwhile please watch tutorial video. Can you imagine that? I have done 2000+ trips and they are thanking me for signing up. Well, I thought it would be just another software error and reinstalled software, logged in again, but same thing, even UBER Support representative told me to do so, but it did not help. 

UBER Support team is another pain in the butt, they always respond with ready made texts, I received like: Oh, thank you so much for signing up, background check process takes 2 weeks you will here from us. Can you imagine how neglected Uber Partner Support team is???? After e-mailing about same issue multiple times, finally one representative wrote me back: Oh, I would be so frustrated if something like this happened to me too, and she offered me to reinstall app again LOL. It did not help then I said OK I will wait until this routine Background check is done. 

But what Happenes, Background Check company says that I have surrendered my driving licence. Mega LOLz. What the hell? I have two driver licences, one regular and one commercial and I had recently done my DMV record and licence is in great shape. I sent them my licence, but total silcence. Nobody responded me. I emailed UBEr partner support team again and again and same templete answers all the time to waiti for background check results. 

Then I thought to go down to Hoboken service center. I went there, UBER employe gave me his personal e-mail and told me to send him my DMV record and also he took picture of my two licences. And he said he will raise this issue. It is more than week and This guy disappeared as well. Nobody contacted or did anything. what outraged me is not lost potential income, as I said I am doing other things right now and my LYFT account is up and running, so if I want to provide rides I can do it. what is outrageous is UBER's don't give a damn F attitude to me. Even after sendind my licence and clarifying my situation that I have my driving priveleges in good shape they don't bother and put you in trash can

I have no idea what is going on but this is obvious. UBER DOES NOT GIVE A DAMN F IF YOU ARE NEW, EXPERIENCED OR HIGH RATED DRIVER. NO MATTER HOW DEDICATED AND GOOD QUALITY SERVICE YOU PROVIDED IN THE PAST UBER WILL THROW YOU IN TRASH CAN WHENEVER IT WANTS. ZERO RESPECT TO DRIVERS WHO HAVE DONE THOUSANDS OF TRIPS. THEIR THANK YOU LETTERS FOR BEING GOOD DRIVER IS NONSENSE AND BS

That's my story and wanted to share if it matters or not.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

They do it once a year around either your b day or sign up date.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> They do it once a year around either your b day or sign up date.


as i said I am not upset because of random BG check, I am upset because of UBER's attitude after I clarified with them that my driver privilege is in the best shape and background check company has inaccurate results.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh, I just realized re read your wall of txt. Don't bother with the reps at the psc. Email or find the operations people. They are the one who fix deactivations.


----------



## Dahkei (Dec 27, 2015)

That's messed up.
About your license though. I have a CDL as well. I know that in NY and in NC, where I live now, it is illegal to possess 2 licenses. When I first got my Class A in NY I had to surrender my class C.
NJ may be different but if you have your CDL there is no reason to keep a class C. If you gave Uber your class C then that may be where the problem is coming from.


----------

